# ASK DBSTalk: So when could we expect the next software Release ???



## fjerina (Dec 20, 2003)

So when should we expect to receive the software release that is "supposed" to fix most of the OTA bugs???


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'll let you know just as soon as I know.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

Several retailers have said they expected a sizeable shipment in soon. Dishdept said they expected one in this Thursday. Perhaps they will be shipped with the updated softwear. Purely speculation but I predict this Thursday for the download. Its a good as guess as any.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

921s will download L184 when they are first activated. Most likely, they are still all shipping with version L052. And, unfortunately, this Thursday most likely isn't a good guess.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> And, unfortunately, this Thursday most likely isn't a good guess.


I really thought we would see something by now. I hope the delays are a result of making sure the next software release fixes the intended problems without creating any new ones. To be honest, I personally would rather wait if it means getting it right. Although the 921 still has some issues at this point, I have found mine to be stable enough to perform most of the advertised functions without any major problems, and the occasional reboot when toying with my OTA channels. It has actually come a long way since December and L142. If given the choice "today" of getting a full refund I would keep my 921. However, if by the Fall (NFL & New Show Season) most of these issues have not been corrected I will de disappointed to say the least. !pride


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

It better fix the Caller ID bug. I think it's ridiculous that this feature worked fine for months, and then was broken in a recent software release. It ain't that hard to decode a 2-second burst of 105 AC volts, followed by a very simple and robust FSK modem signal. $10 caller ID boxes do it no problem.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I have come to the conclusion that there may be considerable variances between some of the 921 receivers. To date I have had three different 921 receivers and each one of them exhibited noticeable differences with respect to their levels of performance. For example, I have seen numerous reports regarding the caller ID feature not working properly. None of the three 921s that I have used experienced this problem. Two of my receivers produced a momentary loss of horizontal sync when the component output was used. I have never seen the blue line issue noted by many others. OTA sensitivity was noticeably different on each receiver.My experiences with the 921 leads me to suspect that the electronic components/quality control used to build these receivers may have had rather large tolerances. Could this explain why the software developers are having a difficult time resolving many of the problems that plague the 921?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

BarryO said:


> It better fix the Caller ID bug. I think it's ridiculous that this feature worked fine for months, and then was broken in a recent software release. It ain't that hard to decode a 2-second burst of 105 AC volts, followed by a very simple and robust FSK modem signal. $10 caller ID boxes do it no problem.


The problem was that the "fix" caused the 921 to answer the phone for a lot of people, which is even less acceptable. If given the choice between not having Caller ID, and not being able to answer your own phone (because the 921 gets to it first), obviously most folks would be willing to go without the Caller ID.

You're right that a "better" fix would be nice, where the 921 has working Caller ID for everyone and doesn't answer the phone (for anyone). But that may simply not be available at this point in time.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Is this problem with Caller ID a widespread problem? I know I've never had any problem. Mine works fine. Even though it works I never use mine because i have Caller ID on my phone.


----------



## tgerrish (Jan 20, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> 921s will download L184 when they are first activated. Most likely, they are still all shipping with version L052. And, unfortunately, this Thursday most likely isn't a good guess.


I meant to ask about this earlier - why doesn't the 921 come loaded with the latest software available at the time it is manufactured?

If it did, and if you were lucky enough to get it between software releases, then you would save this initial download. Even if a later software revision was available, at least you would have something that you could use right out of the box.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't know...I imagine that it's a logistics issue more than anything else.


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

Slordak said:


> If given the choice between not having Caller ID, and not being able to answer your own phone (because the 921 gets to it first), obviously most folks would be willing to go without the Caller ID.


Um, no. If you have the "autoanswer" problem, which I've never seen, you can just unplug the phone line. Yes, you don't get Caller ID, but you don't get Caller ID with the new software anyway. Also, to fix the autoanswer problem, by putting something like a 10 microfarad capacitor inline with the phone line, you can block the unit from taking the line off-hook, while still allowing Caller ID signals to get through. No such easy fix with the current situation.

Coming on the heels of the 1394 debacle, this is ridiculous: another promised 921 feature that Dish pulled out of the product.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

BarryO said:


> Coming on the heels of the 1394 debacle, this is ridiculous: another promised 921 feature that Dish pulled out of the product.


Caller ID seems to work fine for a lot of people. This would suggest that Dish has not pulled that feature out of the product like the 1394 feature. What they are trying to do is focus on the more important issues at the moment. Namely, OTA problems, Timer problems, and Reboot problems. (And add the OTA guide feature due sometime "soon"). When they tackle these things, I am sure they will try to figure out why CallerID doesn't work for everyone.

There is no sense in complaining about the seat warmer in your car if the engine doesn't run!

Have you tried disabling the callerID, rebooting, then re-enabling callerID to see if that helps??


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

callerid works perfectly on my 921. It most certainly hasn't been pulled out of the product. 

I am about ready to believe though that there are different modems in some 921s which is causing the callerid to not work...

BarryO - what are the results when you run the phone line diagnostic test on your 921?


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

jsanders said:



> Caller ID seems to work fine for a lot of people.


Works fine on both my 921s.


----------



## cnacht (Dec 24, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> callerid works perfectly on my 921. It most certainly hasn't been pulled out of the product.
> 
> I am about ready to believe though that there are different modems in some 921s which is causing the callerid to not work...
> 
> BarryO - what are the results when you run the phone line diagnostic test on your 921?


Mark,
My caller ID worked perfect until L184. Now it doesn't work at all. I have run the phone line diagnostic check and it says it works fine.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

cnacht said:


> Mark,
> My caller ID worked perfect until L184. Now it doesn't work at all. I have run the phone line diagnostic check and it says it works fine.


I have had my 921 since late December and it has always worked flawlwessly and never once answered the phone line.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

cnacht - did you have your 921 back when we were still under L146 and L148? If so, did the callerid work under those versions? 

sgt940 - does your callerid still work, or does it no longer work under L184?

There's only been 2 things ever done to the callerid system. Around L146 or L148 a change was made, which caused some 921s to start answering the phone. Under L184, that change was taken out and the code reverted to the way it was pre-L148.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

BarryO said:


> Um, no. If you have the "autoanswer" problem, which I've never seen, you can just unplug the phone line.


(I had the problem with the 921 answering the phone.) Unplugging the phone line is not a solution. Our contract with Dish requires that non-primary receivers be plugged into the phone line (yes, it not enforced AT THIS TIME).

Also, unplugging makes it difficult to order PPV (and Dish sure doesn't want to do that).

I believe the inline Cap would make it impossible for the 921 to phone home.

Caller ID is almost as far away from the 921's primary function as Popcorn Popper (ummmm.... Popcornnnn).

(though it is pretty sad that Dish can't make such a simple function work properly)


----------



## fox200 (Mar 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'll let you know just as soon as I know.


Mark,

On an previous thread you mentioned me might see 2 software updates this month. At this point, do you think we will even see 1 update with only 12 days left?

Thank you for the forum.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Definitely not 2 updates. I'm still hoping for the 1 update, but I'm also not feeling nearly as sure about that either...


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder, David- The popcorn popper has never worked on my 921. When will they get this fixed as I'm hungry for it? If they don't soon get it fixed, I may have to return the 921.
Speaking of popcorn, I have a bag ready in the microwave. Since the microwave can get it right, you'd think Eldon could figure it out too. Maybe they don't know ow to make popcorn in England. Must be an American thing.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> cnacht - did you have your 921 back when we were still under L146 and L148? If so, did the callerid work under those versions?
> 
> sgt940 - does your callerid still work, or does it no longer work under L184?
> 
> There's only been 2 things ever done to the callerid system. Around L146 or L148 a change was made, which caused some 921s to start answering the phone. Under L184, that change was taken out and the code reverted to the way it was pre-L148.


My caller id sitll works pefectly and has never answered the phone. It worked even under the orginal December software with maybe one out of 10 calls not showing info. Since the driver update way back when, it has been flawless. The one thing I did do back when it was a bit eratic under the original software was run a ground wire from my DP switch ground lug to the same ground wire that the phone box uses at the entry point in the house. They happen to be three feet apart. This may account for not having any problems.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Mark,

Are you free to say if the problems associated with the 921 development are related to incompetence on the part of the software developers, or did the hardware developers create a device that was so full of bugs that Orkin would have a difficult time eradicating the problems. You are, of course, free to answer in a politically correct manner.

After spending nearly twenty five years surrounded by sophisticated automation equipment in a busy Air Traffic Control Facility, with minimal outages or glitches in the system, it is appalling that a comparatively primitive piece of equipment such as the 921 has proven to be a such a challenge.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Rodney said:


> Mark,
> 
> Are you free to say if the problems associated with the 921 development are related to incompetence on the part of the software developers, or did the hardware developers create a device that was so full of bugs that Orkin would have a difficult time eradicating the problems. You are, of course, free to answer in a politically correct manner.
> 
> After spending nearly twenty five years surrounded by sophisticated automation equipment in a busy Air Traffic Control Facility, with minimal outages or glitches in the system, it is appalling that a comparatively primitive piece of equipment such as the 921 has proven to be a such a challenge.


Mark does allow the "Are we there yet??" threads in this forum, but the forum rules do say that this form isn't to be used for "Dish Bashing".

The 921 is new technology, not a 25 year old technology. New technology has problems to be worked out. I'm not making excuses for anyone, but this is a lot more complicated than one might think.

If you are about to undergo surgery, it isn't a good idea to upset the doctor who is about to cut you open. Also not a good idea to insult the chef when you order at a restaraunt if you don't want a "special sauce" in your meal. Likewise, it's not a good idea to bash the developers of trying to iron out the consumer product you just bought. They read this forum, we need to be polite to them.


----------



## MikeA (Feb 11, 2004)

Mark.

I've had my 921 since late Jan/early Feb pre L146 and have never been able to use the caller id. Talked with an advance tech in Feb who thought it was a software problem on some 921s. He wrote a trouble ticket... hasn't done much good. I'll have to say I haven't had near the problems with my 921 that others have on the board, so I haven't complained too much, but it is a feature I'd like to have back. The phone line works fine for PPV movies which we watch regularly, and if I plug the 508 in I have no problems with caller id.

Thanks in advance!

Mike


DishDVR 921, Boot: 120B, Flash: F051
Software Version: L184HECD-N


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

My intent was not to bash Dish. I am only expressing a certain degree of amazement at the difficulty being experienced with this receiver. 
I guess I am venting some frustration at the length of time it is taking to make the 921 a real flagship receiver. My problem is that I spent too many years in a work environment where second best may result in catastrophe and could not be tolerated.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

JSanders, I could not whole-heartedly agree with you more. It's sickening to read the *****ing going on and the blasting of dish by some of those needing attention. Even those who complain, sell, then continue to use this site to crusify the 921 and praise some other unit they now have. If they do not have a 921 they need to get their attention somewhere else. This forum is for those 921 owners who have constructive suggestions that will help lead dish to fine tuning a great unit.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

MikeA said:


> Mark.
> 
> I've had my 921 since late Jan/early Feb pre L146 and have never been able to use the caller id. Talked with an advance tech in Feb who thought it was a software problem on some 921s. He wrote a trouble ticket... hasn't done much good. I'll have to say I haven't had near the problems with my 921 that others have on the board, so I haven't complained too much, but it is a feature I'd like to have back. The phone line works fine for PPV movies which we watch regularly, and if I plug the 508 in I have no problems with caller id.
> 
> ...


Mike I am curious to know if there is any caller id informantion in history, menu 2 than 1. If there is than modem is working an it might be a pop up screen problem.


----------



## MikeA (Feb 11, 2004)

sgt940 said:


> Mike I am curious to know if there is any caller id informantion in history, menu 2 than 1. If there is than modem is working an it might be a pop up screen problem.


SGT

No History.

 I can 'select all' even though there is nothing to select, then 'delete' everything I didn't select. I think I've tried just about every suggestion on these boards to make the 921s caller id work. Hopefully the next fix will address this? I'll let you know...

Mike


----------



## cnacht (Dec 24, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> cnacht - did you have your 921 back when we were still under L146 and L148? If so, did the callerid work under those versions?
> 
> sgt940 - does your callerid still work, or does it no longer work under L184?
> 
> There's only been 2 things ever done to the callerid system. Around L146 or L148 a change was made, which caused some 921s to start answering the phone. Under L184, that change was taken out and the code reverted to the way it was pre-L148.


Sorry, so long to reply. My 921 was working perfectly until L148. This is my Third 921, but I have had this unit for about 2 months, so It has been pre L146. The caller ID worked fine with L146 and stopped working with L184. Did all the rebooting proceedures described in these posts and still doesn't work. Also, with L184 my 921 is missing some recordings where it didn't do that before. By the way I am not using OTA.


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

Maybe Dish should be nice to us and cut our DVR charge while the NICE engineers try to figure out how to make this box work the way it was advertised when I bought It!!!!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Just to report my caller ID works fine with L184. Actually, it has always worked fine.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

markcollins said:


> Maybe Dish should be nice to us and cut our DVR charge while the NICE engineers try to figure out how to make this box work the way it was advertised when I bought It!!!!


Maybe they need to give all 921 owners at least 10 PPV coupons. 
Any kind of gesture would go a long way to ease the terrible software issues that should have been worked out PRIOR to Jan. release.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Not a bad idea but the HDPPV list lately has been terrible. I can't even justify it taking up space in my favorites list it is so bad. Haven't looked at D*'s lately. I wonder if their HDPPV's are still inviting.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

Savage112 said:


> Software version L185 went online today.


I see no evidence of this on my 921.


----------



## Ronald K (Jan 11, 2004)

Nothing here either.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

nothing here either, also it is still 1.84 on the dish site


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Mark alluded to several beta versions since L184.
I bet the next release will be closer to L190!!!!!


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Savage112 said:


> I just checked again and L185 is a Beta release, sorry


So, you must be a beta tester for the 921, correct? Is the timer bug fixed?


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I just got off the phone with CJ in the Executive Offices. He gave me a date that the next update is supposed to go out. He asked me to not post that date just in case something delays it. He did say that it was ok for me to say that it will be very soon. It will be an emergency upgrade to fix the timer problems that so many of us have been having. He also said that the testing for this software has been very positive. I do not believe that any other fixes will be in this upgrade, but there will be another upgrade that will fix some of the other problems within a few weeks after this one.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

leemathre said:


> I just got off the phone with CJ in the Executive Offices. He gave me a date that the next update is supposed to go out. He asked me to not post that date just in case something delays it. He did say that it was ok for me to say that it will be very soon. It will be an emergency upgrade to fix the timer problems that so many of us have been having. He also said that the testing for this software has been very positive. I do not believe that any other fixes will be in this upgrade, but there will be another upgrade that will fix some of the other problems within a few weeks after this one.


What about the red/blue/green line that runs down the middle of my screen when I use the dvi or component on hd and sd material? This is a major problem with my enjoyment of hd shows and sd shows. I am watching most of my tv in sd instead of hd because of this. The only other problem I have is of course I can't set timers for recording any ota shows . This is not as important as picture quality issues to me but I would like it fixed soon if possible. I am about to cancel the hd pack untill this is fixed since I really can't enjoy the shows in the hd mode. :nono2:


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Please remember we were promised an Emergency release back when L182 cause the new OTA dropping problems. At the Tech Chat they said it would be released before team summit.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

They don't seem to be fixing much of anything lately if you balance a score card with what they break in the process. Last significant improvement to performance was back in April. 
On a good note, I will take full credit here for fixing my timers and so far since Monday a week ago, all have been firing 100%! I have been rebooting with a power cord pull for 10-15 minutes each morning. I have lost no OTA channels and all timers are firing without fail whether they are OTA or Satellite. 

My biggest fear is that they will do a software upgrade that will break more than they fix.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> ....I will take full credit here for fixing my timers and so far since Monday a week ago, all have been firing 100%! I have been rebooting with a power cord pull for 10-15 minutes each morning.


Full credit? What about this at the top of the Official Dish DVR-921 Support Forum posted by Mark on June 21st titled, "Announcement: FROM DISH: REBOOT TO AVOID TIMER FAILURES!"

Seems to me that you just implemented what was figured out by someone else. You said you have had success since "Monday a week ago". Monday, a week ago, was June 21st, the same day this announcement was posted all over DBS Talk. Give credit where credit is due.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I think he was being facetious.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

kmcnamara said:


> I think he was being facetious.


Ah! That would explain it! :lol:


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

You 2 guys might want to read some old threads (or even just the TITLE of [thread=27809]27809[/thread]).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

L185 is coming this week. I have the release notes in hand, ready to post as soon as it spools. Don't expect much from it, though, except keeping the timers going temporarily.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> You 2 guys might want to read some old threads (or even just the TITLE of [thread=27809]27809[/thread]).


I remember that one all too well. Nothing to do with timers, and you disagreed with the "proper" rebooting procedure of powering off for minutes at a time, in fact, your opinion and Kagato's was that it isn't good to power off the drive as it nears end of life.

Maybe DonLandis needs to make a new appliance that holds the power button down for 20 seconds or so!


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> I have been rebooting with a power cord pull for 10-15 minutes each morning.


I would also call it OVERKILL


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

jsanders said:


> I remember that one all too well. Nothing to do with timers, and you disagreed with the "proper" rebooting procedure of powering off for minutes at a time, in fact, your opinion and Kagato's was that it isn't good to power off the drive as it nears end of life.
> 
> Maybe DonLandis needs to make a new appliance that holds the power button down for 20 seconds or so!


I don't have to agree with him to respect him. And note the first 2 words of that thread "FROM DISH", so they think he's right (for what that's worth).

In any event, DonL, like most of us, does good work here, and deserves credit.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> I don't have to agree with him to respect him. And note the first 2 words of that thread "FROM DISH", so they think he's right (for what that's worth).
> 
> In any event, DonL, like most of us, does good work here, and deserves credit.


I agree he deserves credit, a lot of us, including yourself, have made some great contributions here.

I don't understand your point on this particular thread though. Let me explain:

The thread you mentioned was about rebooting procedure. It was not related to the subject at hand which is dealing with timers, and rebooting to keep the timers firing properly.

The thread I mentioned which also said, "FROM DISH", was posted by Mark titled, "REBOOT TO AVOID TIMER FAILURES!" It did have relevance to timers and rebooting.

I don't see the connection between a thread dealing with a reboot procedure (which was contested by a few people) and one that says reboot weekly to avoid timer failures.

I'm certainly happy that DonLandis's setup works flawlessly for him, and as kmcnamara pointed out, sounds like he was joking around. That works for me!


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, DonL was involved with a lot of the early (and current) timer, reboot stuff.

I was just giving an example of his work.

Anyway, as long as you're not 'dissing him, I'm good with it.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> L185 is coming this week. I have the release notes in hand, ready to post as soon as it spools. Don't expect much from it, though, except keeping the timers going temporarily.


If they just make the box stable without having to reboot it regularly it will probably make a lot of people happy even if there are no new features.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Mike123abc said:


> If they just make the box stable without having to reboot it regularly it will probably make a lot of people happy even if there are no new features.


DITTO!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You won't have to reboot the 921 regularly once L185 hits. I can pretty much guarantee that.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

So if they can just figure out why OTA channels keep dropping, I think the rest of the bugs are just annoyances for me.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

ROFLMAO! You guys are too much. Of course the "Taking full credit" thing was tongue in cheek, Some of you got it, others became obsessed with that rather than the point of what works vs. what doesn't.

As for the real reason why I chose a daily power down for 10-15 minutes is very simple for all you non-engineers. Engineering a solution is mostly about doing something _"that works"_ and is least costly to implement. The sole reason for the daily shutdown vs. weekly is that I had (in my junkbox) a simple 24 hour lamp timer. For those who need to buy one, Home depot has them for under $7. Now if some of you all want to design some custom system for holding the power button in then have fun but I would challenge you to accomplish the task of effective timer execution for under $7 and a few seconds of installation.

If some of you are still hung up on the taking credit humor then just know that I do recognize that rebooting the 921 (properly) was being done to resolve a multitude of sins since the beginning of it's release a month before I even owned one. All I did was install a device to do the job for me, automatically, that effectively does the reboot.

It doesn't matter whether the power down is for 2 min 20 seconds as was suggested by one adv tech ( actually I doubted that specific time as important but he explained that was what they considered minimum to be effective power off time and also explained why the power button for 8 seconds was not to be used as a routine procedure) I use the 10-15 minutes because that is the minimum my timer does. It is not very accurate off time but I don't think it matters as long as the minimum Dish suggested is accomplished.

Kelly M. Haven't had the channel dropping issue as others have. I wonder if it is related to signal strength because all my channels that are strong here never drop and those that are fringe to deep fringe dropped out long ago and I never bothered to scan them back in. Plus, I always do a manual scan, not that I know that matters, but just what I do.

Mark
_"L185 is coming this week. I have the release notes in hand, ready to post as soon as it spools. Don't expect much from it, though, except keeping the timers going temporarily."_

First of all welcome back. Hope your short get-a-way was refreshing! 
If L185 hits, I'll remove the timer and give it a try but I'm curious as to what else will surface due to hiding memory leaks. Not to start a receiver comparison but I have also found that my VOOM receiver starts acting up after about 5 days (channel changing sluggishness and loss of audio that changes with channels as does the picture. A simple reboot fixes everything. Will we ever have a receiver that works months on end like in the old days? I see you added, "temporarily" at the end. The idea I had with the timer is that IF we are to have these memory leaks on us like a monkey on our backs forever, then this idea would make the refresh process permanent and all resulting issues gone!
Remember- the programmer's job is to fix the program problems. My job, as a user, is to get the recordings! If the programmer can't do his job, then I have a fix (AKA workaround) that does my job.


----------



## tgerrish (Jan 20, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> You won't have to reboot the 921 regularly once L185 hits. I can pretty much guarantee that.


OK, but when L185 is first downloaded, should we hard boot the 921 then?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's a good idea to reboot the 921 after a new software version downloads and installs.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

I notice mine has been rebooting about 3 times a week at night when its turned off, happened again last night. First I had hoped it was an upgrade but no such luck. I still cant get any OTA timers to work, wonder if its time to call Dish and ask for a replacement.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I did the powercord reboot ( 2minutes and 20 seconds) and now my ota timers fire on time and even record my shows. This also took care of the red/blue/green line I was seeing on sd channels over dvi and component. I am optimistic now on this receiver and hope that the future software updates will fix the other little problems. I have one question. Does the 921 allow channel mapping like the 721 ? I have my digital ota channels in the low numbers but my Houston sat locals are still in the 8000 range. Also when are we getting ota guide information?


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

We could get some retired circus monkeys to press the power button for 8 seconds everyday!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: 

No matter what, it will hopefully all be fo naught after next upgrade!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Redster - how are you noticing that your 921 is rebooting at night? 

Mike - the 921 does not remap local channels yet. It may be an option in the future.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Redster - how are you noticing that your 921 is rebooting at night?
> 
> Mike - the 921 does not remap local channels yet. It may be an option in the future.


  Well, I know that the unit is turned off when wife and I go to bed, so somehow the blue light is back on in the morning,, I am assuming that it is rebooting because I have no recordings scheduled.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> L185 is coming this week. I have the release notes in hand, ready to post as soon as it spools. Don't expect much from it, though, except keeping the timers going temporarily.


Its been spooled and is now downloading, so whats in the release notes.

Tim


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Confirm: L185 on my 921 info page!


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

me too


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Release notes have been posted.


----------

